# insurance



## njtinman (Sep 30, 2012)

i am just opening my own hvac company in western nj and cant find anyone that will insure if you work on lpg equipment anyone have any ideas? thanks


----------



## LibertyMetals (Dec 30, 2012)

try winant bomack in redbank they should be more than helpful


----------

